
Sort Files Like A Master With The Linux Sort Command (Bash) - instantramen
http://www.skorks.com/2010/05/sort-files-like-a-master-with-the-linux-sort-command-bash/
======
fragmede
sponge (in package moreutils) for programs that don't have a "-o" feature: cat
foo.txt | sponge foo.txt will not clobber foo.txt

